# Could i use ink additives with plastisol heat transfers



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

like stuff to make them softer, or stretchy, or even something like that metallic dust?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

doskalata said:


> like stuff to make them softer, or stretchy, or even something like that metallic dust?


well i found out on my own and yes you can use anything from soft hand additives to foil prints.

just in case anyone else has the same question.


----------



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there!
I need a little help about plastisole colors for heat transfers. I use Wilflex TF Plastisole colors and I'm interested in makin some effects with heat transfer...

As you see, when printing gold color, you can notice small small little cubes which make shiney effect to make an brown color - gold.

Gold color is...light brown filled with many small additives of reflective "something".

I want to know... how can I produce.. for example... red color with those additives? Are they avalible at all!?

I hope you understand me... (sorry for my bad English..)

Is there additives like that so we can make an shiny effect? 

Tell me about those things, if you know.

For example, i can mix something into a color (like reducer or...) to make an glow effect, or "shine in dark"... 

Help please )


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

macrooo said:


> Hi there!
> I need a little help about plastisole colors for heat transfers. I use Wilflex TF Plastisole colors and I'm interested in makin some effects with heat transfer...
> 
> As you see, when printing gold color, you can notice small small little cubes which make shiney effect to make an brown color - gold.
> ...



Im pretty sure you can add stuff like shimmer to ink and do transfers. but i dont thing there is anyhing you can add to make it glow. there is glow in the dark ink for shirts, but i dont think there is a glowing additive.


----------

